# Hawaii/Kauai driver question



## facarelli (Mar 24, 2005)

When visiting in Kauai, we've noticed that you can tell who the locals are by the fact that they don't turn on their headlights until it's pitch dark (if then?). Am I crazy? Well... let me rephrase that. Is this an accurate observance? Can somebody confirm or deny this? Has anyone else noticed? We've also been to Maui and did not notice the lights out thing there.

While I'm on the subject, we need the "shoka" "hang loose" sign on this page :thumbup: 

Cheers


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't remember it being that way on the Big Island. *shrug*


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Didn't really notice. A lot of military on Oahu though.


----------

